# Introducing Samson



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't usually post when I take in a hedgehog. 

Sam came to me from the Sherbrook, Quebec Humane society via the Animal Alliance of Canada. I used to take in all of Sherbrook's hedgies. 
Samson was found on the street and taken to the shelter. The pictures they sent of him showed he had recently lost his right eye. He was absolutely filthy. 

When we got him home I realized not only was the right eye gone, but his left eye was proptosed and drying out. Three hours after his arrival he was at the vet heading into surgery to remove both his eyes. 

We have no clue how long Samson has been blind and nobody seems to have told him he is. He is fearless and his first night home I was up in the middle of the night searching for a bin cage because he would not stop climbing the bars even with plastic woven in and out of the bars. I had two choices, stay up all night and catch him when he climbed, or move him to a bin. :roll: 

His first days were a challenge. Samson is very stubborn and when he wants, or doesn't want to do something, his mind cannot be changed. He wanted no part of having his meds syringed to him. At least he didn't mind them being mixed with canned food. 

Sam very quickly became a "bag man". He has no use for an igloo and finds the opening to a hedgie bag quicker than many sighted hedgehogs. 

I gave Samson a wheel 5 days after his arrival. It was obvious he had never had a wheel before, but I set him on it and put my hand to prevent him walking off the edge and he had it figured out in minutes. He is such a smart boy. 

He also very quickly figured out where the front door to his cage is and often when I walk in the room, he has his paws up on the side of the cage looking out the door for me. It's like he can still see. 

Sam also feels my walking in the room is reason to give him a treat. According to Sam, anything is a good reason for him to have a treat. I've told him he can't have a treat every time I walk in the room or he will end up fat. Luckily, he is content with his treat being some of the same kibble that is in his dish. As long as I give it to him, he thinks it's special. :lol:

Sam had mites and lost many broken off quills. His quills are now growing back.

He has a wonderful appetite. He isn't the least bit fussy what he eats. He will show preferences and eat his favourite food first, but then he gobbles up whatever else is in his dish. At his checkup 12 days after his arrival he had gained 80 g. 

Sam is now enjoying the spoiled life he deserves. He has a cage with vertical bars so no more climbing although every so often he reaches up the side. I'm sure he'es hoping those bars will have magically changed direction and he will be able to climb again.

He loves his wheel to the point that I have to remove it during the day or he will run day and night. Not only does he run his feet raw, but he tires himself out. 

I wish I knew his history and how he ended up on the street. Did he get loose on someone or did he have an eye issue and someone dumped him because of it? The vet thought his eyes had received some sort of trauma but did that happen before or after he was on the street? 

Whatever happened, I am so thankful he ended up with me. He is such a beautiful, intelligent and social boy and I'm lucky to have him.

In the photos, the first is one of the pictures sent from the shelter. Next is him at the vet before his surgery. His right eye is still there but is deflated and a mess inside the socket. The picture of his left eye is very deceiving. It looks quite good in the picture. it wasn't. The next photos are after his first bath. He is such a beautiful boy.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The usual "squee, he's so cute" thoughts popped into my head, but really all I can say is thank goodness for you, Nancy. It's heartwarming to know he's finally going to have the love and care he deserves.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in love! He looks so sweet, and he's beautiful! And what a funny guy. Bless you for taking him in


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh wow, Nancy. He's a gorgeous boy, and it sounds like he's one smart cookie! I'm glad he found you.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

What an amazing story!!! Thank you so much for sharing Nancy! He is a very lucky boy to have found you!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Nancy, what can I say my dear friend...............God knew what to do. Thank you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He sounds adorable and quite entertaining! You're gonna have fun with this little guy, heh.  And he just landed in hedgie heaven...No one better he could have gone to! I'm so glad you have him, and thanks for sharing his story with us.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

He is so blessed to have ended up in your hands. He looks really sweet.  Have fun with the little guy.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Poor little guy! I feel so bad for him :[

God bless you for taking him in, he deserves the easy life after all that.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad he's with you now. <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Samson is such a wonderful guy. His first days home I was telling friends it was not at all surprising that he survived his ordeal being outside and blind because he is so stubborn, determined, fearless, and intelligent. 

He has a few more weeks quarantine to go before he joins his brothers and sister in the hedgie room. That is if I don't miss him too much. He'es in my bedroom right now and I love hearing the pitter patter of little feet and the crunch crunch of his nightly activities. :smile:


----------



## darisann (Sep 7, 2013)

Nancy,

I think it is absolutely amazing what you have done for Samson! I'm so glad to hear that his loss of eyesight hasn't changing is behavior any. It sounds like he's as happy as ever running on his wheel and awaiting "treats" from you. It warms my heart to read that story. Thank you


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Im so glad you found him and he is apart of your life now! He is just adorable Keep us updated on this cutie <3


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

He's a VERY handsome little guy! Thank you SO much for taking him in! He's a real cutie and I hope he finds a good home, either with, or without you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dedalus (Sep 8, 2013)

This completely warmed my heart. You're such a wonderful person for caring him. And, he is a TROOPER!

Rescues are the best.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

What an amazing tale. The fighting spirit in these little guys. It warms your heart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is sadly the second story I've read today like this (another story if an abandoned hedgie found in a home that had been without food for WEEKS was posted in the fb group this morning) and its just so incredibly sad. Not just hedgies...all pets. I simply can't imagine how someone has the conscious to abuse or neglect an animal. I suppose it's possible that he escaped or something and his family was looking for him, but even that I find hard to justify. I don't know how you can let a pet like that out of your sight...and if you choose to neglect or leave behind an animal, well then you've got it coming because karma will find you.

I'm so glad he seems to be doing so much better but I can't help but wish people would be more responsible in this world. Sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabs838 (May 5, 2014)

Nancy what a heartwarming story! My first hedgie Milo had his first eye removed a little over two months ago and I just discovered his second eye popped out of the socket. This story gives me hope that he can still possibly lead a normal life with no eyes. Thank you for this bit of hope in my trying time!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tabs838 said:


> Nancy what a heartwarming story! My first hedgie Milo had his first eye removed a little over two months ago and I just discovered his second eye popped out of the socket. This story gives me hope that he can still possibly lead a normal life with no eyes. Thank you for this bit of hope in my trying time!


Milo will be fine. It's best to keep his cage arranged the same way all the time, but Sam rearranges his cage on his own and has no problems at all. I often forget that Sam is blind.

The only time that Sam is fearful is during a bath. Even though I hold him when he is in the water, he is scared of being in the water and it's not the normal dislike most hedgehogs have.

I've had numerous hedgehogs who went blind due to cataracts, one that was blind from birth, and Sam. The only one who did not deal with blindness well was Miki but she also had mobility issues. The problem was, she would be going in one direction and loose her balance and end up facing a different direction. It was extremely frustrating for her.


----------

